# Utah Court Restores Stream Access to Utah Sportsmen and the Public



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon, Judge Derek Pullan of Utah's 4th District Court ruled in favor the public's right to lawfully access and recreate on ALL of Utah's public rivers and streams. You can read the 61-page decision here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vxuqcu8vrrprff9/Case 100500558 Ruling Order and Final Judgment.pdf?dl=0

This decision will almost certainly be appealed to the Utah Supreme Court, but for the time being, this is the law of the land.

We all owe a huge debt a gratitude to the Utah Stream Access Coalition and the lawyers who volunteered their time to challenge that ridiculous and unconstitutional law that was forced upon us by the legislature, a handful of landowners, and unfortunately was even supported by one of our sportman groups. If you are not a member of the Utah Stream Access Coalition, please considering joining or contributing to the cause. This battle is not over yet. https://www.facebook.com/utahstreamaccesscoalition/

-Hawkeye-


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

One additional thought . . . as we head out and recreate on Utah rivers and streams, please be respectful to others, especially surrounding landowners. That will hopefully go a long way towards avoiding problems and future legislation/litigation.

Hawkeye


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is awesome!!!!! Now back to State Wide archery....


----------

